# upgrade udev da 208 a 210

## Stramonium

Salve !

Eselect mi ha notificato l'avviso per l'upgrade di udev alla versione 210 .

Ma è consigliato fare questo aggiornamento? 

Qui spiega le operazioni da fare prima dell'aggiornamento (se ho tradotto bene).

Sono in fase di istallazione , queste operazioni le devo effettuare subito? Il kernel non lo ho ancora compilato!

Chiedo perchè è inutile aspettare se tanto poi mi potrebbe dare problemi nell'istallazione.

----------

## cloc3

si. ti conviene seguire l'aggiornamento.

non ti preoccupare.

in pratica, tu non devi far nulla, proprio perché sei principiante, quindi non hai bisogno di abituarti alle nuove nomenclature.

semplicemente, abituati a quelle nuove.

----------

## Stramonium

si ok ma quei settaggi 

 *Quote:*   

>  kernel settings CONFIG_FHANDLE=y and CONFIG_NET=y are mandatory. Kernel setting CONFIG_DMIID=y is recommended for amd64/ia64/x86,

 

dove li trovo?

Sto facendo il kernel ma non so dove cercarli.

----------

## cloc3

 *Stramonium wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*    kernel settings CONFIG_FHANDLE=y and CONFIG_NET=y are mandatory. Kernel setting CONFIG_DMIID=y is recommended for amd64/ia64/x86, 
> 
> dove li trovo?
> ...

 

io, che uso menuconfig, accedo a un campo di ricerca battendo uno slash, poi digito il nome del parametro e ricavo le informazioni necessarie.

con xconfig dovrebbe essere ancora più facile.

----------

## Stramonium

sono alla configurazione del kernel xorg non ce l ho ancora  :Razz: 

Ora vedo se lo trovo con la ricerca .

Grazie

----------

## Stramonium

Ok messe tutte le spunte built-in per CONFIG_FHANDLE=y CONFIG_NET=y  CONFIG_DMIID

 *Quote:*   

>      File /lib/udev/rules.d/80-net-name-slot.rules was replaced with /lib/udev/rules.d/80-net-setup-link.rules. If you are currently using an empty (or single-comment) /etc/udev/rules.d/80-net-name-slot.rules to disable predictable network interface names, you should now use 80-net-setup-link.rules. eg:
> 
> cd /etc/udev/rules.d/ && ln 80-net-name-slot.rules 80-net-setup-link.rules
> 
> ..to keep the override both pre- and post-upgrade; you can then:
> ...

 

Non ho capito cosa significano queste istruzioni....

----------

## Stramonium

 *Quote:*   

> File /lib/udev/rules.d/80-net-name-slot.rules was replaced with /lib/udev/rules.d/80-net-setup-link.rules.

 

in lib/udev/rules.d     ho 80-net-name-slot.rules , non ho /lib/udev/rules.d/80-net-setup-link.rules

 *Quote:*   

> If you are currently using an empty (or single-comment) /etc/udev/rules.d/80-net-name-slot.rules to disable predictable network interface names, you should now use 80-net-setup-link.rules

 

In  /etc/udev/rules.d    non ho nulla ! 

Quindi cosa devo fare ?

----------

## cloc3

 *Stramonium wrote:*   

> 
> 
> In  /etc/udev/rules.d    non ho nulla ! 
> 
> Quindi cosa devo fare ?

 

non fare nulla!

è ovvio  :Smile: .

quella cartella viene utilizzata da certi automatismi di sistema per memorizzare i nomi dei dispositivi di connessione utilizzati in precedenza, e può essere modificata dall'utente per personalizzare determinate impostazioni.

non mi sembra sia una tua necessità al momento.

----------

## Stramonium

Ok procedo all aggiornamento. Grazie

----------

## djinnZ

In generale è sempre bene non fare gli eroi e da novellini è praticamente obbligatorio usare genkernel.

Ti consiglio di configurarlo e leggere a partire da qui.

Ti sconsiglio di fargli aggiungere automaticamente il kernel a grub.

Il comando giusto non è 

```
genkernel all
```

 ma 

```
genkernel --menuconfig all
```

per capirci...  :Wink: 

Per udev bada che se usi openrc potresti pensare di creare qualcosa del genere

```
SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", ATTR{address}=="xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx", NAME="net0"

SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", ATTR{address}=="xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx", NAME="net1"
```

e

```
# DVDRAM_xxxxxxxxxxx (pci-0000:00:11.0-scsi-3:0:0:0)

SUBSYSTEM=="block", ENV{ID_CDROM}=="?*", ENV{ID_PATH}=="pci-0000:00:11.0-scsi-3:0:0:0", SYMLINK+="cdrom0", ENV{GENERATED}="1"

SUBSYSTEM=="block", ENV{ID_CDROM}=="?*", ENV{ID_PATH}=="pci-0000:00:11.0-scsi-3:0:0:0", SYMLINK+="cdrw", ENV{GENERATED}="1"

SUBSYSTEM=="block", ENV{ID_CDROM}=="?*", ENV{ID_PATH}=="pci-0000:00:11.0-scsi-3:0:0:0", SYMLINK+="dvd0", ENV{GENERATED}="1"

SUBSYSTEM=="block", ENV{ID_CDROM}=="?*", ENV{ID_PATH}=="pci-0000:00:11.0-scsi-3:0:0:0", SYMLINK+="dvdrw", ENV{GENERATED}="1"
```

se invece hai optato per systemd ti devi adattare ad usare i nuovi nomi astrusi che fanno tanto sistemistica anni '60 e rompono le scatole non poco ma si sa che la missione divina assegnata a quei porci dal cappello rosso è trasformare linux in una caricatura di windozz.

A questo punto la scelta è tua, c'è sempre la possibilità che in futuro siano abolite queste futili libertà nel personalizzare.

Per inciso funziona anche usando il vecchio nome (uso udev 2.0 :Cool:  visto che udev non fa altro che applicare le regole che trova nella directory secondo l'ordine specificato dal numero iniziale (cosa ripresa dai vecchi rc degli anni '70, tanto per capire come sragiona codesta marmaglia).

Puoi pure chiamarlo 80-faccio-quel-che-cavolo-mi-pare.rules ma tant'è.

----------

## Stramonium

Francamente cercherò di smanettare il meno possibile per nonn incasinarmi , inftti sto seguendo l'handbo in inglese alla lettera.

----------

